# RIP templar my love



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

Templar was born the runt unwanted I hand reared him when he caught pneumonia we battled through it then finally a heart defect made the vet say enough was enough, the only picture I have of my angel who would spend all day with me, who escaped his cage to cuddle up to my neck at night, waking up one morning to find him snuggled under my chin is this very unflattering picture of me with a puffy face from jaw surgery.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

smesyna said:


> I'm sorry for your loss


thank you I went to go snuggle him this morn and he wasn't there god it hurt.


----------



## JasmineTara95 (May 25, 2011)

xxx


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

its getting easier still miss him but having so many others and the boys in my room its hard to be to upset *by boys I mean rats cookie and houdini*


----------

